# Riding Club level rider - lessons with Olympic eventer?



## {97702} (20 March 2016)

Has anyone had regular lessons with an Olympic level eventer when they themselves have been a Riding Club level rider who has aspirations only to go BE90 at most?  Just curious how you found the experience


----------



## MuddyMonster (20 March 2016)

I can only imagine it can be a good thing  If you have the opportunity, I'd definitely take it!


----------



## nikicb (20 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210276 said:
			
		


			Has anyone had regular lessons with an Olympic level eventer when they themselves have been a Riding Club level rider who has aspirations only to go BE90 at most?  Just curious how you found the experience 

Click to expand...

I think it would depend on which Olympic level rider it was.  Some can do, some can teach, and some can do both.  I have had lessons with high level riders, and some have been great, and others, not so great.  Definitely go for it.  What have you got to lose?  Good luck.    x


----------



## {97702} (20 March 2016)

I am just really nervous about the idea   I have a stroppy ex-racing pony TB and am - ahem - not a naturally gifted rider.... but then the eventer in question does riding club clinics etc so I guess she is used to teaching people of all levels


----------



## {97702} (20 March 2016)

nikicb said:



			I think it would depend on which Olympic level rider it was.  Some can do, some can teach, and some can do both.  I have had lessons with high level riders, and some have been great, and others, not so great.  Definitely go for it.  What have you got to lose?  Good luck.    x
		
Click to expand...

Well that is it really - what have I got to lose -just wish I didn't feel such a wimp about it!


----------



## Kat (20 March 2016)

Who is it? Someone might have first hand experience. 

I've never had a lesson with an Olympic rider but had a few lessons with an FBHS who has gone 4*, coached national YR and Juniors and done demos at YHL when I was a mere riding school riders and it was AMAZING!  

My current instructor has represented her country as a junior and young rider and competed advanced and I am very much a riding club rider. 

It depends on the teaching skills of the instructor


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 March 2016)

If it is Lucinda Green you will really enjoy the lessons.

I had a few lessons from an Olympic dressage rider and was totally humiliated, even though my horse was competing elim and working medium.


----------



## Equi (20 March 2016)

Any lesson is a good thing, you always learn something. I just had one with a lady on my yard who does dressage (i think she was quite good in america) and the things i learned were amazing. I didn't get out of trot, in fact most of it was in walk, but it benefited me so much and i can't wait for my next one! I too had a bit of a "is she too good for me" moment but it quickly passed. Riding for over 20 years and i thought i had a good enough handle on things....nope!


----------



## {97702} (20 March 2016)

Kat said:



			Who is it? Someone might have first hand experience
		
Click to expand...

Vittoria Pannizon


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210276 said:
			
		


			Has anyone had regular lessons with an Olympic level eventer when they themselves have been a Riding Club level rider who has aspirations only to go BE90 at most?  Just curious how you found the experience 

Click to expand...

I found it pointlessly expensive.


----------



## Jnhuk (20 March 2016)

I had one with Caroline Powell and didn't get much more instruction than jump this.... jump that etc...


----------



## sarcasm_queen (20 March 2016)

the only lesson I've had was with a certain Mr Tapner, who made it very clear he didn't like my horse and was a bit of a *insert ride word of choice here*
I've got friends who've had very positive lessons though-think it very much depends on the person and whether they can adapt their teaching to a range of levels.


----------



## star (20 March 2016)

I train regularly with Chris Burton who is an Australian Olympic eventer and worth every penny. I went to him wobbling round 90cm ode's and now we're off to Badminton Grassroots 3rd yr running. He has made a massive difference to our jumping. I have also had a lesson with vittoria panizzon and found it very good. If she's happy to teach RC clinics then don't feel bad about taking part. Not all top riders can teach but those that can are definitely worth it!


----------



## {97702} (20 March 2016)

I had the same at a Lucinda Green clinic Sarcasm Queen - we were in a group of 4 for an XC clinic and I might as well not have been there for all the notice she took of me!


----------



## blood_magik (20 March 2016)

If you enjoy them and can afford regular lessons then why not? 

I recently had a few lessons with an Olympic dressage trainer and I can count the number of dressage tests I've done over the years on one hand (I showjump). &#128578;

But... I really enjoyed my lessons and came away feeling like I'd achieved something with both horses each time. It was definitely worth it - just wish he was over a bit more often as he worked wonders with my big lad in just 45 minutes.


----------



## be positive (20 March 2016)

I have had lessons with a few top riders and seen a few others teach over the years, I think the only way to tell if it is worth it is to go with an open mind and see if they suit you, one livery of mine was given a xc lesson many years ago by Andrew Nicholson, it was very beneficial for her and I learned plenty just being there to watch, some riders ride far better than they teach, it will sometimes be down to whether you gel as to how much you get out of it.


----------



## Pilib (20 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210384 said:
			
		


			Vittoria Pannizon
		
Click to expand...

Some friends have had one lesson with her........all I will say from watching a video is.....some people can ride but perhaps aren't suited to teaching.


----------



## Pebble101 (20 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210422 said:
			
		


			I had the same at a Lucinda Green clinic Sarcasm Queen - we were in a group of 4 for an XC clinic and I might as well not have been there for all the notice she took of me!
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend who said the same about her.


----------



## daffy44 (20 March 2016)

Teaching is such a personal thing, one persons amazing lesson, is someone elses nightmare!  The best advice I can give is if at all possible, watch a lesson before you decide, its the most useful thing you can do.


----------



## DressageCob (20 March 2016)

I had a lesson with William Fox Pitt. I'm a BE80 at best with my little cob. I booked in for fun and, I'll admit, to say that I had  

In some ways it was great. He was friendly, engaged and equal with his attention. I would not say that I learnt masses- a lot of it was jump that, that and that, with very few comments (if any). However, it can't be easy to teach someone like me who has no grand ambition and no real talent  It probably wasn't worth the money but I enjoyed it and it was a great experience.


----------



## Maclinda (20 March 2016)

I've had both jumping and dressage lessons from Olympic riders. The jumping was a group lesson and yeah it was very much jump this, jump that. The dressage was a private lesson and I got masses out of it. Loved every minute


----------



## asommerville (20 March 2016)

Have saw a few people on the twitter eventing page saying they had a great lesson with vittoria...you don't know unless you try!  Every instructor is different and people like different things


----------



## silv (21 March 2016)

Had a group lesson (4 of us) riding club riders with Ian Stark, a good few years ago. He was absolutely fabulous and very, very nice.  He got us all going through some really technical grids although not high required to be ridden properly.  He was also very funny and approachable, we all got the impression that he enjoyed teaching.


----------



## NZJenny (21 March 2016)

Give it a go, and if it doesn't work for you, you don't have to go back.

FWIW I had a lesson with NZ's most famous Olympic rider and for me, he wasn't a great instructor, so I wouldn't do it again.  But if I hadn't gone I wouldn't have known.  Besides, it was awesome to meet him!


----------



## Firewell (21 March 2016)

I've had a lesson with an Olympic level event rider and it was rubbish, I don't think they could teach as well as they rode! I had a lesson with a danish Olympic Dr rider and OMG amazing! I can only imagine what I could achieve with that instruction reguarly. They made me feel like I could really ride and they got incredible results out of my horse and I. It was inspiring.
Normally I don't get much out of lessons generally. There have only been 3 instructors in the whole of my life who have made a marked difference in my technique and confidence. The rest have been a waste of time and money.


----------



## popsdosh (21 March 2016)

I can count on one hand the number of high level event riders I would pay for a lesson. The usual suspects are not included in that list! They have been there done it but dont have a clue about teaching, they are just doing it to create an income off the back of their success.


----------



## rachk89 (21 March 2016)

I would say it's probably best to get lessons from their coaches instead although Carl hester is supposed to be really good. I have had lessons with mark mccourt and Eric mckechnie both are really good but have or do teach Olympic teams so they should be lol.


----------



## VioletFlower (21 March 2016)

Maclinda, Firewall - who were the dressage trainers you had good lessons with?


----------



## monte1 (21 March 2016)

I am very much a riding club level rider and was lucky enough to win a XC lesson with Harry Meade last year, there were four in the group and at the time mine was very much the greenest horse there, but I really liked him as a teacher,  he sussed us all out very quickly and gave some excellent advice in a way we could understand and take away and use.... and it was lovely to meet him and I had a great time! 
oh and it being free was a bonus 

I also recently took part in a jump clinic with Chris Burton (again a group of four) I liked his down to earth approach as well and again even though we were not the most experienced combination in the group and made mistakes, I took away lots of tips to use in every day riding to try and improve. - oh and he got on and rode my horse to demonstrate something to the group  !!

i would say overall I had good experiences both times, but I guess you have to be open minded about what you expect to get out of the lesson.


----------



## nato (21 March 2016)

I only started riding at Prelim dressage recently and have had lessons with a Grand Prix dressage rider who rode at the Olympics. I find that at that level they have so much experience that they have creative ways of doing things that aren't 'by the book' that can help you to get results with your horse, which traditional BHS or lower-level coaches haven't yet figured out.

Additionally, I find they are obsessive about smaller details - I spent most of my lesson getting killed for my leg position and rein length! Maybe that's why some people don't find them valuable - they expect to be getting revolutionary ideas, but in reality these people are just very successful because they nailed the basics, and do so obsessively. 

I found it excellent, and it's always good to get a fresh perspective


----------



## Mooseontheloose (21 March 2016)

Some top riders have good coaching techniques, have made the effort to learn how to teach (it's not always a natural skill), are not there just to big up their egos and genuinely want to pass on their skills and experience.
But one top dressage rider once told me that they considered the 'middle aged, middle class and mediocre' women as cash cows. Boring to teach but keep coming back with their cheque books.
You'll soon find out which one your trainer is.


----------



## milliepops (21 March 2016)

daffy44 said:



			Teaching is such a personal thing, one persons amazing lesson, is someone elses nightmare!  The best advice I can give is if at all possible, watch a lesson before you decide, its the most useful thing you can do.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this. I love watching lessons with new people - i have a good idea of the kind of teaching I need and like, so this is pretty essential for me 

FWIW I trained on an irregularly-regular basis with Matt Ryan when I was eventing - started at BE100 level and continued from there. I got a huge amount out of it and found him to be an excellent trainer who gave me the push I needed


----------



## TPO (21 March 2016)

nato said:



			Additionally, I find they are obsessive about smaller details - I spent most of my lesson getting killed for my leg position and rein length! 

***Maybe that's why some people don't find them valuable - they expect to be getting revolutionary ideas, but in reality these people are just very successful because they nailed the basics, and do so obsessively.*** 

QUOTE]

This!!

Some people expect immediate results and short cuts. The majority got good by doing the right thing repeatedly. I'm sure there's a more succinct way to say that!

In regards to the OP I'd say go for it, you won't know unless you try. If you like how she rides and can go with an open mind then there's the potential to gain a lot. Someone on here had their horse with her for a while and used to post regular updates - she only had good things to say and I'm sure she had lessons with her too (horse was really big and maybe called vinnie?)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hairycob (21 March 2016)

As with any level of instructor a lot is going to depend on whether their teaching style suits you. I have one friend who if she likes an instructor, there is a high probability that I will hate them. It doesn't mean they aren't good instructors just that we need very different approaches.


----------



## kassieg (21 March 2016)

Don't know unless you try!  

I think you will always get more out of a private lesson than a clinic no matter which top level rider it is. 

My instructor competes at 4* level now but he's taught me for years way before he was at that level. He's a fantastic teacher & I wouldn't go anywhere else tbh

I think once you find the right person stick with them, it doesn't matter what level they are at if they can get the best out of you & your horse, that's the important thing


----------



## smja (21 March 2016)

I have trained with two Olympic-level eventers, but not regularly.

One, I would go back to - the clinic was a bit too small for us to learn much but she gave some good pointers, and was open to different ways to do things.
The other, I'm not so sure. I learned some things, but didn't really click with him and I didn't end the lessons feeling full of confidence (a big issue for me). My usual xc instructor (who is my dressage instructor too) makes me feel like we could successfully jump the moon, so I stick to lessons with him!

Is there an opportunity to watch her teaching beforehand? TBH, I'd go and see how you feel


----------



## LouisCat (21 March 2016)

I have had a XC lesson with Paul Tapner and he was absolutely brilliant. I had a naughty pony and he was very refreshing in the way he didn't just write him off but offered different ways of dealing with his behaviour and different ways of schooling to help avoid the naughtiness


----------



## {97702} (21 March 2016)

Thanks for all your replies - circumstances mean it is very easy for me to watch a few lessons, but I have decided to bite the bullet, be brave and ask   It will be regular lessons rather than a one-off, which I am hoping with be better for me + horse - once I have got the little darling re-shod and hopefully sound again of course..... sigh.....


----------



## Under-the-radar (21 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210276 said:
			
		


			Has anyone had regular lessons with an Olympic level eventer when they themselves have been a Riding Club level rider who has aspirations only to go BE90 at most?  Just curious how you found the experience 

Click to expand...


I haven't had lessons with an Olympic rider, but my regular trainer competed internationally at GP level and I was struggling with prelim when I started having lessons with her.  18 months on and we were starting medium - so definitely worth it for me.  Ultimately it will depend on whether you click with her teaching style or not - and to be honest the only way to find out is to have a few lessons.  My first couple of lessons with my trainer didn't go as well as I would have liked, but I am so glad that I went back for the 3rd lesson - it's (mostly!!) been on the up since then! 
xx


----------



## Embo (24 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210384 said:
			
		


			Vittoria Pannizon
		
Click to expand...

My friend attended a clinic with her (organised by the riding club in preparation for the BRC last year!). I went with her to take photos/videos etc. 

She is 100% used to teaching riding club - she had the group jumping a small grid with no reins and got them to dismount via somersault! 

The feedback from the group was all very positive and my friend certainly picked up a few tips.

Same friend has also had lessons (private and clinics) with Paul Tapner, Nick Gauntlett and Harry Meade. All very good trainers and I have learned loads from just watching! I want to enter some myself but want to stop being such a sissy first lol.


----------



## nikkimariet (24 March 2016)

I've recently started training with Mike Eilberg. 

I'm not on a fancy horse and I'm not an outstanding rider. He makes the most brilliant observations about me and Fig. 

Our lessons so far have been basics basics basics. It's brilliant! He's really working on fine tuning the little things that are holding us back. Has made a huge difference already and I really enjoy them.


----------



## {97702} (24 March 2016)

I have my first lesson on Sunday


----------



## Templebar (24 March 2016)

Although I have no experience of this, I have found from what has been said here and by others that those who have lessons as clinics in a group may not learn as much as those who have one on one, but that it just the same as any other instructor, but you probably notice it less with standard instructors as their teaching skills may be higher and may make you feel involved in a group session even if you don't learn anything.


----------



## VRIN (24 March 2016)

Templebar said:



			Although I have no experience of this, I have found from what has been said here and by others that those who have lessons as clinics in a group may not learn as much as those who have one on one, but that it just the same as any other instructor, but you probably notice it less with standard instructors as their teaching skills may be higher and may make you feel involved in a group session even if you don't learn anything.
		
Click to expand...

One to ones I find I better


----------



## Girlracer (24 March 2016)

OP, I am a very grassroots rider, competing at 80 and potentially 90. I had a few lessons with Vittoria last season, before she moved yards. She is absolutely FANTASTIC one of the best instructors I've ever used. She pushed me but never too far, it was fun and interesting and she made me do things I didn't think I could. I recommend her 110% Shes excellent


----------



## shadowboy (24 March 2016)

Vittoria is just down the road from me and is really lovely. She is very genuine and has a really nice way of explaining things. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Her new home/yard is great too if you ever go there for a lesson (10min from my house) great views and a really peaceful set up.


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2016)

Wow it is amazing how small the world is - Shadowboy i am lucky enough to be a livery on her yard, I have been here for years previously (including living on site for 2.5 years) so it is amazing to be back   I shall PM you as you must be local xx


----------



## vallin (25 March 2016)

Lévrier;13210384 said:
			
		


			Vittoria Pannizon
		
Click to expand...

Which riding club are you with out if interest?


----------



## chestnut cob (25 March 2016)

I had a XC lesson with Andrew Heffernan last year, one of the best lessons I've ever had and would go back in a flash.  I know he's not everyone's cup of tea but I thought he was superb.  Both me and horse got loads out of that 45 min (1-2-1) session.  He really made me think about how I was riding XC, why the horse did certain things (what was I doing to create the situation), lots of work on my position.  I also had a clinic with Ben Hobday (not Olympic I know but still 4*) which was good but I got more out of AH's session.  In fairness though, for the latter I'd got a year's extra experience under my belt and it was a 1-2-1 session which I think you're always going to get more out of. I found the AH session more challenging because he was continually making me analyse how I planned to ride fences then analyse how it had gone.  I want to go back up to him again and have a SJ lesson and XC session in a day but it's finding the time!


----------



## Notimetoride (25 March 2016)

I used to have my horse on an ex Olympic eventer's yard (I dont event btw).   He would come out and give me an improptu lesson sometimes and this man really is a truly gifted instructor.  As someone said earlier, he doesnt do things by the book, rather by generations of experience passed down through the family.  He would see things that I still cant work out how he would see (even where my eyeballs were, if I was focussing on something my horse 'might' spook at).  He kept it all so very simple and his ethos was (is) that as riders we shouldnt interfere with the horse and have a negative impact on its way of going.  His teachings will be with me forever and I would learn more from him with a 10 min chat on the driveway without a horse that I would in a couple of hours with a standard instructor.  Sadly no longer on that yard but my time there was invaluable.  
I am not sure being an 'Olympic Eventer' really has much to do with it.  I prefer generations of experience coupled with a gift for teaching and sharing their knowledge. Good instructors make 'the penny drop', uncomplicate things and will nurture your relationship with your horse.   Its just so hard finding the right instructor as we are all so individual.


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2016)

vallin said:



			Which riding club are you with out if interest?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a member of any club   I have tried the whole riding club scene and didn't really enjoy it, which is a shame as there are loads of clubs around here


----------



## vallin (25 March 2016)

Lévrier;13214927 said:
			
		


			I'm not a member of any club   I have tried the whole riding club scene and didn't really enjoy it, which is a shame as there are loads of clubs around here
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I thought you said the lesson was organised by the RC, my bad!


----------



## Izzywizz (25 March 2016)

A group of friends and I had a SJ & XC lesson with Owen Moore the other day. He was really great! interested in you and the horse, took on board concerns about things, but gently and calmly pushed us to jump bigger/ do more technical things than we have for done for 7 years. will def have a more lessons with him.  Also had lessons with Nick Gauntlett who is very happy teaching lower level too.


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2016)

vallin said:



			Apologies, I thought you said the lesson was organised by the RC, my bad!
		
Click to expand...

No worries - although Forest of Dean Riding Club did arrange lessons with Vittoria almost as soon as she moved here


----------



## charliie (25 March 2016)

I've been lucky enough to have several lessons and clinics with olympic eventer Sandra Donnelly, and she is just fantastic. So I'd say try it, if you can. Mainly, you just know you're getting someone who really knows their stuff to share some of their wisdom and insights with you


----------



## vallin (26 March 2016)

Lévrier;13215022 said:
			
		


			No worries - although Forest of Dean Riding Club did arrange lessons with Vittoria almost as soon as she moved here 

Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye out when I move over in August as I'll be looking for a new instructor *eep*

Ps if you have any information about the Monmouth area horse scene I'd be grateful as have no idea where I'm going to be keeping the horse or what's around the area!


----------



## blackhor2e (27 March 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			I had a XC lesson with Andrew Heffernan last year, one of the best lessons I've ever had and would go back in a flash.  I know he's not everyone's cup of tea but I thought he was superb.  Both me and horse got loads out of that 45 min (1-2-1) session.  He really made me think about how I was riding XC, why the horse did certain things (what was I doing to create the situation), lots of work on my position.  I also had a clinic with Ben Hobday (not Olympic I know but still 4*) which was good but I got more out of AH's session.  In fairness though, for the latter I'd got a year's extra experience under my belt and it was a 1-2-1 session which I think you're always going to get more out of. I found the AH session more challenging because he was continually making me analyse how I planned to ride fences then analyse how it had gone.  I want to go back up to him again and have a SJ lesson and XC session in a day but it's finding the time!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^Exactly this, Andrew Heffernan is a fantastic instructor


----------



## Juni141 (1 April 2016)

Vittoria is a fantastic teacher, strikes the balance between pushing you out of your comfort zone and challenging your horse without overfacing either of you. 100% recommend.


----------



## milliepops (1 April 2016)

vallin said:



			Ps if you have any information about the Monmouth area horse scene I'd be grateful as have no idea where I'm going to be keeping the horse or what's around the area!
		
Click to expand...

lol all the best people live around there


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (2 April 2016)

Lévrier;13210384 said:
			
		


			Vittoria Pannizon
		
Click to expand...

V is absolutely fabulous - I couldn't recommend her more. I am not a great or experienced rider and had fab lessons with her, I've also got friends who send their horses to her for schooling. She's got a no messing attitude but is lovely and a very good teacher. I can't recommend her enough and once I have a more amenable beast I will use her as my main instructor.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (2 April 2016)

I've had a lesson with Jeanette Brakewell and didn't think much of it. I've twice watched lessons / clinics with Oli Townend (sorry if he's not - yet - an Olympian) and each time was fantastic. I learned lots and you could see an enormous improvement in each horse and rider at the end. I've also watched Mary King clinics and not been overly impressed but that's probably not fair the riders seemed happy. Good luck! X


----------



## {97702} (3 April 2016)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			V is absolutely fabulous - I couldn't recommend her more. I am not a great or experienced rider and had fab lessons with her, I've also got friends who send their horses to her for schooling. She's got a no messing attitude but is lovely and a very good teacher. I can't recommend her enough and once I have a more amenable beast I will use her as my main instructor.
		
Click to expand...

She has just schooled my boy for 5 days in succession & he is a changed horse!  I am so so lucky to be on her yard


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (3 April 2016)

Lévrier;13223188 said:
			
		


			She has just schooled my boy for 5 days in succession & he is a changed horse!  I am so so lucky to be on her yard   

Click to expand...

Yes you are!!!


----------



## {97702} (3 April 2016)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Yes you are!!!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I seriously pinch myself every day to make sure I am not dreaming


----------



## Mike007 (3 April 2016)

Lévrier;13223346 said:
			
		


			Honestly I seriously pinch myself every day to make sure I am not dreaming 

Click to expand...

And I might just have to give you a kick in the ankle out of sheer jealousy . V is the ONLY person I follow on facebook. Possibly makes me some kind of stalker? But I have learned a few things from watching her at events . I think she is great.


----------

